# Sargent Texas ICW RV Lot



## nicklas1976

We listed our Sargent fish camp if anyone is interested. 

Phttps://www.har.com/homedetail/17117-private-road-675-intracoastal-dr-sargent-tx-77414/7805264


----------



## saltwatersensations

link dont work


----------



## saltwatersensations

17117 Private Road 675 Intracoastal Drive, Sargent TX 77414 - HAR.com


17117 Private Road 675 Intracoastal Drive Sargent TX 77414 was recently sold. It is a 0.23 Acre(s) Lot, in Sargent. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com


----------



## nicklas1976

Thanks for fixing it.


saltwatersensations said:


> 17117 Private Road 675 Intracoastal Drive, Sargent TX 77414 - HAR.com
> 
> 
> 17117 Private Road 675 Intracoastal Drive Sargent TX 77414 was recently sold. It is a 0.23 Acre(s) Lot, in Sargent. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.har.com


Thanks!


----------



## ShawnQ

nicklas1976 said:


> Thanks for fixing it.
> 
> Thanks!


Nick,

Do you own this lot? Or posting for a family member/friend?
I drove by and looked at it last weekend, and the neighbor told me he has issues with depth, and he thought you may have with your 17 Whaler as well. I'm looking for a weekend place, and a place to keep a 28' CC. I am pre-approved on a lot around the corner from you, and about to start moving forward. It's in the canal, though, and the ICW would be preferred if the depth would work. 
Do you have plans for a boat house? Or do you know if the dock can be extended any further based on your easement/survey? I'd need a little more room.
Mind sending me a message with your contact info?


----------

